# Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C hub problem



## cochinada (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have a problem that so far Fractal wasn't able to solve: my 4-pin cooler fan doesn't work whenever it is connected to any of the 4-pin connectors of the hub.

Fractal has even sent me a replacement hub to no avail.
If I connect the fan directly to the motherboard CPU_FAN1 it works just fine.
I have the three case fans all connected to the 3-pin outputs of the hub and they run as well.
Neither of the 4-pin connectors work though.
I've contacted the manufacturer of the fan also (be quiet! DARK POWER SLIM which has a 4-pin Silent Wings PWM 120mm fan) and they told me that the only possibility they were seeing is if the PWM signal coming from the hub was always below 20% duty cycle.
What do you think? As there is nothing special with my fan I find it very bizarre that I'm the only person in the world with this issue...

Thank you in advance!

Edit:

I have another question...

I've read elsewhere some opinions that the 3 stock fans (Dynamic X2 GP-14) are really bad but I wonder if that's really the case...

*Their specs read:*
Rotational speed 1000 RPM
Airflow 68.4 CFM
Static pressure 0.71 mm H2O
Noise level 18.9 dB (A)

I happen to have two smaller spare fans (SILENT WINGS 3 120mm PWM high-speed).

*Their specs read:*
Fan speed @ 100% PWM / 12V (rpm)     2,200
Air Flow @ 100% PWM / 12V (CFM / m3/h)     73.33 / 124.58
Air Pressure @ 100% PWM / 12V (mm H2O)     3.37
Noise level @ 100% PWM / 12V (dB(A))     28.6

Comparing these figures I can't see that the air flow is much better and moreover it is achieved at a much higher RPM with a much higher noise as well.
However the static pressure, presumably the same as air pressure (?), is indeed much higher in the be quiet! fans. What is more important and  should I replace the fans or not?

I should add that I'm mostly interested in keeping the noise as low as possible, not jeopardizing of course the temperature inside the case.

I won't do any kind of overclocking as well and I have a relatively 'cool' HW:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
mobo: Asrock X570 Pro4
GPU: Zotac Gaming GeForce GTX 1650 SUPER Twin Fan
PSU: be quiet! PURE POWER 11 600W CM


----------



## infrared (Feb 7, 2020)

I'll just give a basic suggestion to hopefully get the fan hub working, the motherboard can control fans either with DC or PWM, so it's a good first step to go into the bios and check that the fan settings. Make sure the header you're using for the hub is definitely working in PWM mode, and that the fan curve is what you expect.

As far as the fan comparisons go, I don't own any silent wings fans or fractal fans so probably best to do some testing yourself. Hopefully others will chime in with their experience.

Good luck, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 8, 2020)

cochinada said:


> ....
> 
> HW:
> 
> ...


Hi, and welcome! I don't have much to add to the fan issue, but if you go to your profile, you can add those hardware specs so that they are easier for members to find while they're checking out options and passing out advice. Good luck!!


----------



## cochinada (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you both. 

I changed the BIOS settings to PWM instead of Auto on my CPU_FAN2 and CHA_FAN1 which I then connected to the hub alternatively but still my cpu cooler fan didn't start so I gave up using this hub for good because after all this motherboard has two CPU fans and 3 chassis fans, all with four pins which is plenty enough for my cpu fan and three case fans.

Although the Define R6 case fans have only 3 pins, I set the BIOS to VC mode and motherboard Temp Source for all CHA_FAN1/2/3 connectors. Am I right to assume that this way the motherboard will still be able to control the speed of these fans according to its own temperature?

As for the comparison of the Fractal fans and the be quiet! I have as spares I'll wait for someone to share their opinion. I still don't know how significant is Air Pressure vs. Air Flow.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 11, 2020)

Air pressure is important if your fans are working on a radiator. As the radiator has small fins the fan has to produce enough pressure to blow through the whole radiator. The thicker the radiator the more important is air pressure here. For normal case fans it is not important at all, air flow is more important here as it states how much hot air a fan can push out of the case or fresh air a fan can pull into the case.

I have a Fractal Design Define R6 and in my case this hub was working connecting the hub to the cpu fan header and the fans to the hub. But I have an aquaero 6 fan controller from Aqua computer now to control fan speeds according to water temp.

In DC mode the fans set their speed according to different voltages you can define in the BIOS for a given temperature. So yes the Fans will be temperature controlled


----------



## cochinada (Feb 11, 2020)

I see... thank you for the explanation!
So, in my case I would have little to gain (73.33  vs 68.4 CFM) in terms of air flow and a heck lot more to lose in terms of noise.
Considering all the fuss or replacing the fans I think I'll stay put.
Strange that you fans worked connected to the hub and mine doesn't...


----------

